
Bangladesh govt disables mobile internet after alleged rape/murdered protesters - uncletammy
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018/08/bangladesh-officials-restrict-internet-student-protests-180805071428323.html
======
uncletammy
Violent protests are ongoing. There is a protester running a live Reddit
thread who claims to be in danger for his life:
[https://www.reddit.com/live/11e4mknpbhjqr/](https://www.reddit.com/live/11e4mknpbhjqr/)

Also see
[https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/94ivyd/school_st...](https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/94ivyd/school_students_have_been_protesting_in_demand/e3lk9qk/)

None of the major US news outlets seems to be covering this story. It's
incredibly brutal.

~~~
konschubert
What's the source for the rapes/murders? Is this confirmed?

~~~
uncletammy
> What's the source for the rapes/murders?

Only the multiple accountings from people inside the country. There are
graphic photos and videos being collected and shared inside a google drive
(link included in the Reddit thread) that claim to substantiate claims.

> Is this confirmed?

This has been publicly denied by govt. I updated the title to reflect that no
mainstream news source has confirmed this . The photos, videos, and first hand
accounting strongly suggest that it's true. It's worth noting that a media
blackout has been issued and mobile internet access has been turned off.

EDIT: The rape accusation seems to now be confirmed by a news source inside
the country (
[http://www.banglatribune.com/others/news/350887](http://www.banglatribune.com/others/news/350887)
). I don't know Bangala but the word করা is referenced in the article in an
appropriate context and Google Translate shows the word in it's Bangala
translation for rape.

